# Ammannia sp. from Sulawesi?



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

It's very rare specie from Sulawesi (?)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cuphea anagalloidea_


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting looks a bit like bacopa but with rotala like leaves. Nice plant where did you manage to get it?


----------



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

The leaves of this specie are more big than Cuphea anagalloidea. The guys that sold me the plants, told me it came from Sulawesi.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Look carefully at the leaf tips. Do you see that little indentation? The _Cuphea_ is the only plant I know of that we keep that has that feature. That's still what it looks like to me, even if a bit bigger. And how do those guys who sold it to you know where it originally came from? They don't really know that. And neither do you.

Also, species is the same whether singular or plural. One species, two species.


----------



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Cavan,

it is not C. anagalloidea, I grow it since many years. 
The C. anagalloidea doesn't close the leaves when the light is turned off, let see the image please:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Let it grow emersed and flower it. Then come back with photos of that.

If it's something new and actually isn't _Cuphea_, I'd say it's more likely a _Rotala_. But impossible now to say for sure.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I find it's annoying that there's generally so few available secure information about so much new aquarium plant stuff, especially regarding collection site and habitat. That makes ID more difficult or even hampers the recognition of scientifically unknown, undescribed species.
Maybe the (commercial) plant hunters have their reasons not to give away too much about that - or info is not transmitted as it's not thought to be important, or the language barriers... whatever.


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Agreed regarding the identification by Cavan. Cuphea and Rotala are very closely related and the taxonomy is somewhat blurred, even with some species of Ammannia. So many varieties/hybrids and growth forms under different conditions makes identification difficult without the flower. My impression is also Cuphea anagalloidea, then a species of Rotala (likely one of the forms of R. ramosior or R. macranda).


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd also thought it's Cuphea anagalloidea, however Massimo wrote that it's different from his Cuphea (under the same conditions, correct?). Additionally its possible origin Sulawesi. It would really be interesting how it flowers in emersed culture.


----------



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi friends,

I've a new image


----------



## massymo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi friends,

finally I did it in emersed mode:


----------

